# El cajon de los  inventos



## pepechip (Ene 20, 2008)

hola.
Acabo de ver un circuito subido por Fogonazo, el cual a pesar de lo simple que es resulta de gran utilidad. La complejidad de este circuito no esta en su diseño en si, sino en la idea de sacar 2 tensiones con el mismo transformador. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/88183/
Resulta que hay muchos aficionados a la electronica u a otras materias, los cuales pueden tener  unas ideas muy buenas, las cuales no pueden llevar a cabo por falta de conocimientos.
En concreto mi hijo de 15 años muchas veces me propone circuitos.
La idea es que toda ese gente exponga aqui sus ideas.
Por supuesto que habra gente que proponga circuitos que ya estan echos o bien no tengan mucho atractivo.
Les recuerdo a quienes escriban en el foro que deven de hacerlo respetando a los demas usuarios.

saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 25, 2008)

Este no se cago para inventar algo.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 26, 2008)

Y el god detector ese como funciona?


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 26, 2008)

por favor si alguein sabe como funciona el "GOD DETECTOR" o es una simple aguja con un tope hasta la mitad (asi nunca diara si) o tiene algo por dentro :|?

saludos

PD: no peudo creer que exista ¬¬ !


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 26, 2008)

En los detectores de 'presencias sobrenaturales' se aprovecha algun fenomeno fisico que varia sin razon aparente (para el usuario).
Cuando son son electronicos, usan etapas de alta impedancia extremadamente sensibles al ruido y capacidades parasitas.
Es parece ser 'sin pilas ni cable', probablemente use un muelle que se deforma ante las variaciones de humedad ambiental y temperatura.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 5, 2008)

Leyendo en su pagina parece que "god" tiene que mover la aguja.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 23, 2008)

Inventos listos para hacer maldades como ami me gusta.

http://tecnomagazine.net/2008/10/21/flashpoint-un-practico-mini-microondas-portatil/


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 27, 2008)

Lindo no, sera falso?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 27, 2008)

Seguro que si.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 28, 2008)

karpalida.

despues de ver los millones de transistores, resistores, etc, q se pueden meter dentro de un pic pequeñisimo.

despues de ver todo lo q cabe dentro de un microchip invisible.

despues de saber q existe la nanotecnologia, (aunq nosotros jamas lleguemosa tenerla), y q se han desarrollado robots practicamente inperseptibles a la vista humana.


por qué no creer lo del mosquito?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 28, 2008)

Este si es un robot mosquito verdadero.. fijense el tamaño

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...prev=/images?q=robot+mosquito&um=1&hl=es&sa=N


y un video:
YouTube - Blood sucking mosquito


----------



## asherar (Oct 28, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> karpalida.
> despues de ver los millones de transistores, resistores, etc, q se pueden meter dentro de un pic pequeñisimo.
> despues de ver todo lo q cabe dentro de un microchip invisible.
> despues de saber q existe la nanotecnologia, (aunq nosotros jamas lleguemosa tenerla), y q se han desarrollado robots practicamente inperseptibles a la vista humana.
> por qué no creer lo del mosquito?



DJ: ¿Tenés algún enlace a esa información? 
*Editado: *retiro el pedido, fernandoae ya posteó casi al tiempo que hice la pregunta.

A mí tampoco me parece algo tan imposible. 
En la trompa del mosquito hay algo parecido a un RFID.

Lo más parecido en YouTube:
YouTube - Mosquito Robot


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 27, 2009)

Simplemente mesclar con agua y a disfrutar.

Ideal par excurciones .


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 27, 2009)

Jaja pero eso es como los jugos Tang


----------



## Vick (Jun 27, 2009)

Me gusta el "Detector de Diós", es el único instrumento de medición que me falta en mi laboratorio por si algún día Diós anda por aquí, tengo muchas cosas que preguntarle...    

El microondas portátil puede ser bastante útil para calentar tus alimentos... (o para freirle las entrañas al que te caiga mal )

Hablando de inventos extraños aca les dejo uno por si ya se aburrieron de tener que jugar con su perro:




YouTube - Jerry needs no help playing with his ball.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2009)

ese tipo cuando se va de la casa le deja el "aparatito " a su perro para que se arregle solo.

que le habra hecho a la esposa ?  ops:


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 27, 2009)

Jajaja, yo conozco un tipo que está estudiando ingeniería electrónica que hizo precisamente lo que está pensando fernando para la novia


----------



## electrodan (Jun 27, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Jajaja, yo conozco un tipo que está estudiando ingeniería electrónica que hizo precisamente lo que está pensando fernando para la novia


Mejor no postees el diseño...


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Jajaja, yo conozco un tipo que está estudiando ingeniería electrónica que hizo precisamente lo que está pensando fernando para la novia



tantos hombres hambrientos , necesitados ydispuestos ..........y  esa chica se tiene que arreglar con un aparatito..... :evil: 
hay la vida................. ......que injusta.


----------



## Gamaliel Trujillo (Jun 28, 2009)

jajaja! esta interesante el diseño del lanza pelotas minimo que el perrito se divierta un rato


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 28, 2009)

no sea que se encaje el perro .. y fuuiiishhhh perro y todo  por las escaleras.. jua jua jua


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2009)

que bárbaro, la cantidad y la calidad de las pelotudeses que se pueden llegar a escribir en un foro cuando la gente esta al pedo.

jeje

muy bueno el post, si se me ocurre alguna gansada la escribo tambien.

saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 28, 2009)

Exelente 

g-speak overview 1828121108 on Vimeo

Otro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3xH...gadgetoraros/page/16/&feature=player_embedded

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 28, 2009)

Ya ni Gokú controla mejor su KamehameHa!.

Ese tipo es un verdadero Genio... Ya lo habrá patentado?

Quiero Uno

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Jun 28, 2009)

Alta tensión + poca masa = espectáculo para crédulos


----------



## fernandob (Jun 28, 2009)

si, estaria buneo saber como lo hace eso de manejar en el aire el coso ese.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 28, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> si, estaria buneo saber como lo hace eso de manejar en el aire el coso ese.


----------



## unleased! (Jun 29, 2009)

Y que tal esto?

YouTube - beer launcher fridge


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

jajaja,que buen invento el tio este se ve que no le gusta levantarse para cojer una cerveza.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 29, 2009)

Dios mio, Decian que era un loco, un soñador, pero EXISTE, realmente existe, El gran lanzador de cerveza es una Realidad....

La verdad, Ese Invento merece un Nobel.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 29, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Alta tensión + poca masa = espectáculo para crédulos



ahhh...grr... :evil: ...  ...commooo ?quiero saberlo ooooo.....y no me digas que el pelado ese esta a 5 Kv . por que no lo creo .


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 29, 2009)

Si ese tipo está a 5Kv, por que el que levita no es EL TIPO?

Jajajaja, por lo menos estaría volando hacia su ventana del Golpe...

Saludos.

PD: Ya tambien quiero hacer levitar a la suegra (No tengo pero hay que estar preparado, no?).


----------



## asherar (Jun 29, 2009)

El pelado a 5 kV no, pero en la punta de la varilla debe tener un generador a 100 kV. 
La cinta se carga con la varilla y se descarga con la mano. 

Q = C V

Q = carga de la cinta
C = capacidad de la cinta
V = diferencia de potencial ente cinta y varilla 

C es muy chico pero V es muy grande, entonces Q es apreciable
La cinta "vuela" acercándose a la varilla porque el campo electrostático E es suficiente para levantar tan poca masa M. 

F = Q E - M g > 0

F = Fuerza neta
g = aceleracion de la gravedad

El valor de E (sobre la cinta) depende de la distancia D hasta la varilla. 

E = V / D

Con V fijo (por el generador) y a mayor D, se tiene menor campo E, por eso cuando la cinta está lejos de la vara, 
cae lentamente. Cuando se acercan D es menor y entonces E crece. 

Al acercarle la vara ésta la atrae por inducción electrostática, hasta que la toca y entonces le transfiere cargas. 
A partir de ahí la repele porque pasan a tener cargas de igual signo. 
Al tocar tierra, o la mano, la cinta se descarga y todo vuelve a empezar. 

Espero haber sido claro, ... y haber matado matemáticamente la ilusión de magia !

Abajo Harry Potter !  .... Vivan Maxwell, Newton, y Galileo !


----------



## electrodan (Jun 29, 2009)

Digo yo, si tiene 100 KV, por que no se producen algunas chispas?


----------



## asherar (Jun 29, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Digo yo, si tiene 100 KV, por que no se producen algunas chispas?



No se, tal vez el material aislante que lo rodea. No tengo los planos, solo trato de imaginar.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 4, 2009)

mis estimados electronicos, debanse saber que no se trata de electricidad si no de electrostatica que aunque se parece no es lo mismo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 10, 2009)

helminto dijo:
			
		

> mis estimados electronicos, debanse saber que no se trata de electricidad si no de electrostatica que aunque se parece no es lo mismo



Que?

como que no es lo mismo?

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 16, 2010)

Jejeje buenisimo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xoab6icQBs

Saludos


----------

